# Beware of the antihunters in N Ga Mountains



## dgr416

I hope yall all get a bear .I want you to know that up here in North ga its full of antihunters.They will have your tuck towed,call the game warden if you shoot their pet bears they feed evey day and make your hunt into a nightmare if your not careful.I have talked to alot of them and they flat out hate hunters and will do anything to ruin your hunt.They will ride their 4 whelers through to scrare off bears in the weekends and do anything to ruin your hunt.I had my neigbor, who feeds the bears 200 pounds of corn a week and 50-100 pounds dog food to the bears, tell me he would call the law on anyone who shoots one of his pet bears.The campground below me feeds 8 different bears and they hate hunters too.Most are flordia snow birds who come here on the weekend.There are alot of WMAS that the only place you can park is on the side of the highway.They have made sure you will go through a difficult time if you park anywhere they dont want you to be.I swear we pay for the Fish and game but they are not on our dide.I hoped a few antihunters would get eaten this summer so people would see how dangerious these people friendly bears can be.I had three chase me last year they are not afraid of people or dogs not a good thing.I saw a sign at one house that said the bear that lives here is named Fred.Its nuts too feed these bears and try to tame them but they do it everyday.Yall be careful and watch where you park and who you show your bear to.I hope everyone that wants one of these fine trophy bears gets one this year good hunting.


----------



## GA DAWG

Hey,I'll come shoot one of those pet bears..I'll have those idiots locked up for disturbing me!! Whose the game warden up there?


----------



## FireHunter174

We're not running short of Floridiots up here, that's for sure.  You find out pretty quick who the Bear-Huggers are.  They feed the bears via deer and bird feeders; then they wonder why they start coming around, tearing up everything and getting into their garbage. But, if you try to hunt them
We also have a lot of hiking trails up here that have some pretty good spots to hunt near them.  I've had hikers scare off deer a few times.  For "being so close to nature", they hadn't a clue about what was going on around 'em.  I've had them literally walk right under my treestand, never knowing I, or the 3 does they ran off, were even in the world.  If they had to purchase a Hiking License and WMA Stamp, I'd be more forgiving.  And talk about trash!  I've seen more trash left by these jokers than any hunter has left.  Just my thoughts


----------



## FMBear

They will even try to harrass you during the weekdays as well.  If you do run into any of them, remember to call the DNR out of Gainesville at 770-535-5700 and they will get an officer out to you to assist you in dealing with the harrassment.


----------



## FMBear

I just called the Gainseville DNR office to confirm.  For after 5:00pm and on the weekends, call 1-800-241-4113.  They will get someone out to assist you if needed.


----------



## Unicoidawg

dgr where are you talking about???? There are move in yahoos all over around here that don't like hunting, but I have never had any problems as far as being harrassed.... I had one neighbor that fed her pet deer and she would get mad when we killed one. I just thanked her for fatting them up.......... she didn't like that, but when my family owns the land we hunt on they can go jump off a bridge for all I care.


----------



## bullsprig1100

The folks feeding the bears are the ones breaking the law. Please let your DNR officers know of the bear feeding activities and they will be given a summons. The bear feeders are the outlaws, not the hunters.


----------



## kvistads

Good advice.  Here's wishing you guys bag one!


----------



## feathersnantlers

*Finally*

Something me and Unicoidawg agree on...cheers


----------



## tree cutter 08

lots of halfbacks around that dont like hunting but i have never had a problem. yet!


----------



## olcowman

If they keep feeding them eventually somebody will get hurt. Unfortunately it will probably be a neighbor's child... I saw this same scenario play out in Polk Co. Tenn as all the long term rv campers in a national park I was renovating had a habit of feeding a small group of bears. The one who paid for their deeds was a little 7 year old girl from Ohio named Eloise, on a day trip with her mother and brother. There is way too many arrogant, unpleasant and inconsiderate people moving into the mountains from places like florida and the north. Perhaps a few of them are decent folks (like 1/2 of 1 percent?) but the most of them need a good lesson in manners and maybe a little exercise in why it is a good idea to show a little respect to your southern neighbors.


----------



## Unicoidawg

olcowman said:


> If they keep feeding them eventually somebody will get hurt. Unfortunately it will probably be a neighbor's child... I saw this same scenario play out in Polk Co. Tenn as all the long term rv campers in a national park I was renovating had a habit of feeding a small group of bears. The one who paid for their deeds was a little 7 year old girl from Ohio named Eloise, on a day trip with her mother and brother. There is way too many arrogant, unpleasant and inconsiderate people moving into the mountains from places like florida and the north. Perhaps a few of them are decent folks (like 1/2 of 1 percent?) but the most of them need a good lesson in manners and maybe a little exercise in why it is a good idea to show a little respect to your southern neighbors.




Could not agree more............


----------



## JWilson

I had some problems with my neighboors while I was duck hunting but after DNR had a visit with them we never had a problem out of them again. I had a flock of geese coming in to the decoys and they scared them off but they did not know we got it all on video.


----------



## Bkeepr

I am wondering what the result of a collision between a Prius and a 400 lb bear would be....


----------



## lifeinthesouth

Had one run in with a guy while we were turkey hunting once. We were set up calling and the guy came out on his 4 wheeler with his yapping little dog on national forest land circled around us while we sat there he came within 25 yds of us and never had a clue we where there nor his yapping little dog I thought about mistaking his little dog for a turkey once or twice  Wished I had a camera to where I could have filmed him and turned him in. I am amazed though at these moron animal rights anti hunters how they think there breaking of the law is more justified then our lawful practice of our own rights.  
I actually knew a person when I was young that there parents were anti hunters and would take peoples deer stands off private property. Luckily they finally got tired of us horrible hunters and sold out and moved off.


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

Where exactly are they feeding


----------



## stuckbuck

As many people that I have passed on my treck out of the mountains with a bear or pig on a pole, I have never had a single person bad-mouth us for doing what we do. Lucky I guess............










Lucky for them, not me.


----------



## mattb78

Wow, folks from Florida getting blamed sounds like the residents up there are the ones doing the feeding...


----------



## caver101

bullsprig1100 said:


> The folks feeding the bears are the ones breaking the law. Please let your DNR officers know of the bear feeding activities and they will be given a summons. The bear feeders are the outlaws, not the hunters.



BINGO!!

DNR does not take this lightly. Turn them in and let DNR handle it. 

We have the same problem with folks feeding the bears in Ellijay and surrounding area. Its the tree-hug'n liberals, retired Yankees via FL and vacationers up here doing the majority of it.


----------



## CornStalker

Man, this is soooo discouraging. The anti-hunters typically claim to be the "tolerant" people. So much for that, I guess. 

So what should we do? I have two answers. One, we need to start calling out people who ILLEGALLY feed bears and put both hunters and non-hunters in danger. We need  to report them just as we report poachers.

Two, I think we can address non-hunters and anti-hunters in kind ways. I think it's really important to keep a level head and healthy respect for other peoples' views (even when they are completely wrong and ignorant). If we show them courtesy and kindess, dispite their hate, you may actually get them to a point where they can see you as a friends---and potentially change their minds.

We as hunters have to work to change some of the negative stereotypes that are held by the public. If we can convince environmentalist wackos that we care about the environment just as much as them, then I think we'll all be better off.

Grace & peace, friends.


----------



## Dana Young

mattb78 said:


> Wow, folks from Florida getting blamed sounds like the residents up there are the ones doing the feeding...



I will assure  you the real locals are not feeding the bears, there may be some move ins that have been here a few years doing it but I am talking born and raised locals they have more sense than that, we know how aggrivating the bears are they will ruin your crops tear into your feed rooms and even into your homes if they get used to being feed by people then they have no fear and get real bold and aggressive.


----------



## Wrangler35

I don't know where in N GA he is talking about, but I've never had a problem up here. As many bears that are coming around here now they've got plenty to feed I guess. I know a lady, born and raised here, that is wanting me to come shoot one of hers that keeps tearing her trash out and getting into her dog food, which is kept in the storage building. The locals want em out and the newly locals love em... What are you gonna do?


----------



## xhunterx

Wrangler35 said:


> I don't know where in N GA he is talking about, but I've never had a problem up here. As many bears that are coming around here now they've got plenty to feed I guess. I know a lady, born and raised here, that is wanting me to come shoot one of hers that keeps tearing her trash out and getting into her dog food, which is kept in the storage building. The locals want em out and the newly locals love em... What are you gonna do?



being from murray county i'm sure you've noticed the drop in deer population on the national forest and cohutta in the last few years, the only thing i can blame that on is bears. i hunt cohutta a lot and don't see any more coyotes then i used to, the acorns are still there, theres not any doe days on the management area, yet theres no deer on the 95000 acres, the bear population is busting at the seams tho, last couple of years have been over 50 killed on each of the early hunts, so I say keep shootin em and encourageing anybody else who wants a bear to come and get one


----------



## Coastie

I've watched this thread since it started and can't really see where it is going. In all honesty, while there are antis in N. Georgia, they just have not been a problem for hunters as far as I can tell. There has been one incident of which I am aware in the past six years which may or may not have been an anti involved in some type of protest but that is all. Georgia has a law in place to deal with anybody creating a nuisance aimed at disturbing a lawful hunt and most of the LEOs I know would be more than happy to deal with them if need be. Yes there are many landowners that are anti-hunters and will go to nearly any means of keeping hunters off of their property but antis out in the woods driving game away from or interfering with hunters? I doubt it.


----------



## lifeinthesouth

xhunterx said:


> being from murray county i'm sure you've noticed the drop in deer population on the national forest and cohutta in the last few years, the only thing i can blame that on is bears. i hunt cohutta a lot and don't see any more coyotes then i used to, the acorns are still there, theres not any doe days on the management area, yet theres no deer on the 95000 acres, the bear population is busting at the seams tho, last couple of years have been over 50 killed on each of the early hunts, so I say keep shootin em and encourageing anybody else who wants a bear to come and get one






The WMA's up here in NE GA are the same way. The ones where the bears are thriving the deer are getting fewer and fewer. I've hunted Chatahoochee for about 20 yrs I have seen bears, turkey, and even a few hog. I haven't seen a deer up there in quit a while.


----------



## caver101

Our property in Gilmer County is the same way. Lots of bears....not a lot of deer anymore.


----------



## Blackberryhill

I live in south GA and I too have experienced numerous encounters with anit-hunters. Down here they love to race up and down the roads while blowing their horns. A lady even got my dads home number(he owns a business and is well known), called my mother and harrassed her, threatened to sue, and really created alot of havoc. Back then my uncle was a high ranking officer on the county police, a phone call to him and the police were on scene. That lady learned her lesson and never bothered any of us again. Anti-hunters are very annoying, but as long as we are following the laws and let the law enforcement handle the violators we will come out on top. I try to travel up to the north GA mountains every year if possible for a week of hunting and hope that I never run into any of those anti-hunters. There are many Florida hunters that come into south GA to hunt, so I think the people creating the problems are most likely those transplants from the north that hate everyone and everything. Some people just don't understand our way of life down here in the south, and want to change us to be like New York City. We must keep doing what we do and don't let them get to us. Good Hunting, and I hope to run into a couple of you fellow hunters out there.


----------



## OneScrewLoose

No kidding. The move in and treat the place like they own it!!! I actually had one threaten to shoot at me if I killed one of their deer and bears. She was older than dirt, so I thought nothing of it and haven't heard from that one since!!! And the Florida half backs are the worst!!!!! Best ones I've seen so far was a lady walking through the woods with a steel spoon and big stainless pot. When she walked up on one of the Game Wardens checking a poached bear carcass, she promptly let out a few choice names, to which he promptly busted out the citation pad and wrote a couple for her. And the lady that told me they don't hurt animals to make steak at the grocery store....


----------



## flyingfrog509

OneScrewLoose said:


> And the Florida half backs are the worst!!!!!



Kind of a wide sweeping statement don't you think?  There are all kinds of anti-hunting folks out there and they come from all over and some of them even grew up hunting.  Stoking the fire assuming who or where these people are from and that they are wrong and ignorant isn't a very effective way to go about it and only amounts to a bunch of name calling.

With that said, there are plenty of "hunters" that make it easy for the anti-hunters to hate us and just as many of the anti-hunters that are willing to break the law to keep us from hunting causing us to hate them. See a pattern here?  Everyone thinks they are right and the other guy is wrong.  We are Americans and we should be happy to put up with someone who has a different view than us because that is what allows us to do what we do.  I hate to see our nation becoming a bunch of majority rules kind of people.  All fun and games until the anti-hunters are in the majority, then what.  I'll tell you, then we don't get to hunt.  Then the populations of wild life go crazy.  Then we still don't get to hunt because the anti-hunters come up with some lame idea that it is better to put out 1000 pounds of corn and let the swat team thin the herd.

For now we have the law, stick with it and keep calm.  Granted it is hard to keep calm with your next 5 dinners for the family just ran off because some crazy person is out in the woods making trouble.  It is hard to be reasonable with an unreasonable person that will probably never see it the same way we do. (even if they kill cows and chickens by the millions and some how think that is better)

Guess I'm just saying just do your best to not increase the tensions and call DNR when needed.  Video is really helpful for that.  Then when they get ticketed or talked to usually the anti-hunters chill out some.


----------



## swansearanger

im taking the game warden hunting so he wont have to drive far to arrest them lol we can do it on my gas and dime ill gladly pay up


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy

I've been in a few of these people's homes while working. One guy was showing me pictures of the bears eating out of his corn pile in his back yard. I asked him if he hunts and he got pretty upset with me asking him that. He is also a floridian yankee that only lives here part time. These people are nuts. We always give ourselves a temporary raise in pay when we have to deal with em, lol. About all the locals that I've ran into want them gone and will let you hunt if they have land and don't hunt themselves. With all the deer disappearing up here, I may start hunting them myself.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

couple of people got ate up in cherrokee tn last year...aint no body gripein about bear huntin up here


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Where in Cornelia are the deer disappearing? I just moved here to teach at Central in July and have seen hundreds, yes hundreds of deer. I see deer in my front yard whenI leave for work and when I get home. Is it the National Forest where they are too thin these days?


----------



## deerehauler

This North and florida thing cracks me up I guess everyone form up north and down in florida never hunt!  Hate to say it but they do! When I go on out of state hunts up north I run into less locals who are all about letting you hunt . Hardly ever run across one that is agianst it. I have ran into a bunch of born and raised Georgia folks who are though Will say most  are folk who moved from atlanta out in the country that are like that.

Good luck with your hunt and dont let the Georgia anti hunters get to yA!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Lucky Buck Hunting Club said:


> Where in Cornelia are the deer disappearing? I just moved here to teach at Central in July and have seen hundreds, yes hundreds of deer. I see deer in my front yard whenI leave for work and when I get home. Is it the National Forest where they are too thin these days?



I have lived here my ENTIRE life....... and there a lot less deer in this area than in the past.


----------



## Unicoidawg

deerehauler said:


> This North and florida thing cracks me up I guess everyone form up north and down in florida never hunt!  Hate to say it but they do!



Nobody ever said the Fla folks don't hunt....... That being said most of the move ins around here are tree hugging, non hunting yuppies.


----------



## NCHillbilly

deerehauler said:


> This North and florida thing cracks me up I guess everyone form up north and down in florida never hunt!  Hate to say it but they do! When I go on out of state hunts up north I run into less locals who are all about letting you hunt . Hardly ever run across one that is agianst it. I have ran into a bunch of born and raised Georgia folks who are though Will say most  are folk who moved from atlanta out in the country that are like that.
> 
> Good luck with your hunt and dont let the Georgia anti hunters get to yA!




Obviously you don't live in the mountains. Western NC has been ruined by these same people, it's not just a Georgia thing. They are not native Floridians. They are the same people who ruined Florida. Most are rich urban people from New England who build vacation homes and live here in the summer and Florida in the winter. That's why people around here call them "Florida people," because that's what the license plate on the back of their Cadillac says. They will buy a one-acre lot, stick a million-dollar house on it,  and try to control a thousand acres around it. All they do is complain about how everybody local around them lives and talk about how it was up North where they came from, and they are determined to make it like that here. They have nothing but contempt for local people, and most see us as some kind of dangerous vermin or sub-human savages who have nasty habits like hunting, farming, and such that need to be stopped. You can tell where a whole nest of them live, because they put up a big gate across the end of their ritzy developments to keep the local trash out of their neighborhoods. This is not exaggeration or imagination, it's just the way it is up here now days. After awhile, since these people have money and lots of it, they start controlling the county governments and the ordinances start, and everything starts going downhill.


----------



## Unicoidawg

NCHillbilly said:


> Obviously you don't live in the mountains. Western NC has been ruined by these same people, it's not just a Georgia thing. They are not native Floridians. They are the same people who ruined Florida. Most are rich urban people from New England who build vacation homes and live here in the summer and Florida in the winter. That's why people around here call them "Florida people," because that's what the license plate on the back of their Cadillac says. They will buy a one-acre lot, stick a million-dollar house on it,  and try to control a thousand acres around it. All they do is complain about how everybody local around them lives and talk about how it was up North where they came from, and they are determined to make it like that here. They have nothing but contempt for local people, and most see us as some kind of dangerous vermin or sub-human savages who have nasty habits like hunting, farming, and such that need to be stopped. You can tell where a whole nest of them live, because they put up a big gate across the end of their ritzy developments to keep the local trash out of their neighborhoods. This is not exaggeration or imagination, it's just the way it is up here now days. After awhile, since these people have money and lots of it, they start controlling the county governments and the ordinances start, and everything starts going downhill.



Exactly....


----------



## deerehauler

Unicoidawg said:


> Nobody ever said the Fla folks don't hunt....... That being said most of the move ins around here are tree hugging, non hunting yuppies.





NCHillbilly said:


> Obviously you don't live in the mountains. Western NC has been ruined by these same people, it's not just a Georgia thing. They are not native Floridians. They are the same people who ruined Florida. Most are rich urban people from New England who build vacation homes and live here in the summer and Florida in the winter. That's why people around here call them "Florida people," because that's what the license plate on the back of their Cadillac says. They will buy a one-acre lot, stick a million-dollar house on it,  and try to control a thousand acres around it. All they do is complain about how everybody local around them lives and talk about how it was up North where they came from, and they are determined to make it like that here. They have nothing but contempt for local people, and most see us as some kind of dangerous vermin or sub-human savages who have nasty habits like hunting, farming, and such that need to be stopped. You can tell where a whole nest of them live, because they put up a big gate across the end of their ritzy developments to keep the local trash out of their neighborhoods. This is not exaggeration or imagination, it's just the way it is up here now days. After awhile, since these people have money and lots of it, they start controlling the county governments and the ordinances start, and everything starts going downhill.



Well I would say some of them Yuppie folk are Georgia home bread but agree with the temps that live here would cause some issues.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

NCHillbilly said:


> Obviously you don't live in the mountains. Western NC has been ruined by these same people, it's not just a Georgia thing. They are not native Floridians. They are the same people who ruined Florida. Most are rich urban people from New England who build vacation homes and live here in the summer and Florida in the winter. That's why people around here call them "Florida people," because that's what the license plate on the back of their Cadillac says. They will buy a one-acre lot, stick a million-dollar house on it,  and try to control a thousand acres around it. All they do is complain about how everybody local around them lives and talk about how it was up North where they came from, and they are determined to make it like that here. They have nothing but contempt for local people, and most see us as some kind of dangerous vermin or sub-human savages who have nasty habits like hunting, farming, and such that need to be stopped. You can tell where a whole nest of them live, because they put up a big gate across the end of their ritzy developments to keep the local trash out of their neighborhoods. This is not exaggeration or imagination, it's just the way it is up here now days. After awhile, since these people have money and lots of it, they start controlling the county governments and the ordinances start, and everything starts going downhill.



Preach it brother!  I'm from Hendersonville, NC and it just makes me sick to see what has happened up there.


----------



## Supercracker

I've had feeders set up that have been feeding bears for years.


Just never on purpose.


----------



## Tennessee Buck

why dont i ever meet  all the antis ?


----------



## liloody

The wealthy PETA types have been buying up as much land as they can around Pisgah National Forest out where I hunt in NC to hem it in from hunters or keep them from getting your game out. A good friend of mine had to leave a 500 plus pound bear at the edge of one of these properties because the owners wouldn't let them cross with the bear. This was after a 6 hour drag from near the top of the mountian to the spot he was hemmed in by the tree huggers property. It was too steep to drag it back up and he didn't want problems with the law. He only later found out all they can do is issue you a 150 dollar ticket for trespassing if they catch you on the property and that is what they will do again if confronted by such hippys. We still and will always ask permission to cross someones property with game but to tell someone that they would rather the bear rot than let you bring it across their property is crazy.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

liloody said:


> The wealthy PETA types have been buying up as much land as they can around Pisgah National Forest out where I hunt in NC to hem it in from hunters or keep them from getting your game out. A good friend of mine had to leave a 500 plus pound bear at the edge of one of these properties because the owners wouldn't let them cross with the bear. This was after a 6 hour drag from near the top of the mountian to the spot he was hemmed in by the tree huggers property. It was too steep to drag it back up and he didn't want problems with the law. He only later found out all they can do is issue you a 150 dollar ticket for trespassing if they catch you on the property and that is what they will do again if confronted by such hippys. We still and will always ask permission to cross someones property with game but to tell someone that they would rather the bear rot than let you bring it across their property is crazy.



First, I'll say that you need to be prepared to remove your game animal from the point of the kill.

2nd, you do need to secure permission to cross property lines, as you mention.

I keep the local ranger station phone # on me at all times, and if possible, the cell phones of the rangers.

Call DNR, and explain what's going on.  Call 911 or the local sheriff if needed.  Explain what you are doing, and the situation.  You may find that you get a gate unlocked and be able to drive FS roads close to the kill, or they may just say "tough kitty".  Depends on who you get.

Suffice to say that if you keep calm, be respectful and present a good case, you'd be surprised what may happen. 

The rangers don't like those types anymore than we do...


----------



## BillyLee1956

flyingfrog509 said:


> Kind of a wide sweeping statement don't you think?  There are all kinds of anti-hunting folks out there and they come from all over and some of them even grew up hunting.  Stoking the fire assuming who or where these people are from and that they are wrong and ignorant isn't a very effective way to go about it and only amounts to a bunch of name calling.
> 
> With that said, there are plenty of "hunters" that make it easy for the anti-hunters to hate us and just as many of the anti-hunters that are willing to break the law to keep us from hunting causing us to hate them. See a pattern here?  Everyone thinks they are right and the other guy is wrong.  We are Americans and we should be happy to put up with someone who has a different view than us because that is what allows us to do what we do.  I hate to see our nation becoming a bunch of majority rules kind of people.  All fun and games until the anti-hunters are in the majority, then what.  I'll tell you, then we don't get to hunt.  Then the populations of wild life go crazy.  Then we still don't get to hunt because the anti-hunters come up with some lame idea that it is better to put out 1000 pounds of corn and let the swat team thin the herd.
> 
> For now we have the law, stick with it and keep calm.  Granted it is hard to keep calm with your next 5 dinners for the family just ran off because some crazy person is out in the woods making trouble.  It is hard to be reasonable with an unreasonable person that will probably never see it the same way we do. (even if they kill cows and chickens by the millions and some how think that is better)
> 
> Guess I'm just saying just do your best to not increase the tensions and call DNR when needed.  Video is really helpful for that.  Then when they get ticketed or talked to usually the anti-hunters chill out some.



Well stated.


----------



## brandonsc

i'd shoot any legal bear i got the chance to harvest, i've hunted north ga for about 10 years and i have ran across a few aint hunters but never really had any trouble out of them. i know some people who have had there houses broken into by bears because the feeder in the back yard was empty and after that happened they stopped feeding the bears


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

That really stinks having anti-hunters stirring up trouble in the N. GA Mtns.  Hang in there & hang tough.


----------



## RdKill

I guess I'm a hypocrite.  I hunt, and I harass.  I haven't hunted deer since the late 80s...but I'm considering taking it back up this season.  I have NOTHING against hunters.  But I don't appreciate them hunting right beside my house when there are several thousand acres of "free to hunt on" national forest past my fence.  At least once a year, I walk out on my deck and see a patch of blaze orange right on the other side of my fence, not quite 70 yards from my house.  The last few times I have seen orange in the tree at my fence line, I spent a few hours target practicing till the guy leaves.  One stopped, and I walked to the road.  He asked if I had something against hunters.  I said, "NO...nothing at all...at least nothing against those with enough sense to get PAST the houses a little more before setting up a deer stand.  It's a vast forest...go a little further down the road."


----------



## Unicoidawg

RdKill said:


> I guess I'm a hypocrite.  I hunt, and I harass.  I haven't hunted deer since the late 80s...but I'm considering taking it back up this season.  I have NOTHING against hunters.  But I don't appreciate them hunting right beside my house when there are several thousand acres of "free to hunt on" national forest past my fence.  At least once a year, I walk out on my deck and see a patch of blaze orange right on the other side of my fence, not quite 70 yards from my house.  The last few times I have seen orange in the tree at my fence line, I spent a few hours target practicing till the guy leaves.  One stopped, and I walked to the road.  He asked if I had something against hunters.  I said, "NO...nothing at all...at least nothing against those with enough sense to get PAST the houses a little more before setting up a deer stand.  It's a vast forest...go a little further down the road."



How long have you lived there? Also if he is on National Forest what does it matter?


----------



## RdKill

What does it matter? He's 70 yards from my house.  Would you want someone sitting in a tree outside your door you don't know?  possibly/probably watching through your windows through a mounted scope?  There is a vast forest there and he picks the spot closest to the last patch of private property/house?  For whatever reason, I'm not comfortable having people hunt there.  Whether he has a right to or not makes no difference in my comfort level.  But..I do respect his rights.  I hope he respects my rights to target practice on my own land against a safe back stop/hill side.  If he doesn't like it, and I suspect he doesn't, he can relocate a lot easier than I can move my house.


----------



## Unicoidawg

RdKill said:


> What does it matter? He's 70 yards from my house.  Would you want someone sitting in a tree outside your door you don't know?  possibly/probably watching through your windows through a mounted scope?  There is a vast forest there and he picks the spot closest to the last patch of private property/house?  For whatever reason, I'm not comfortable having people hunt there.  Whether he has a right to or not makes no difference in my comfort level.  But..I do respect his rights.  I hope he respects my rights to target practice on my own land against a safe back stop/hill side.  If he doesn't like it, and I suspect he doesn't, he can relocate a lot easier than I can move my house.



Hmmmm move in I see....lol I think it matters a good bit. You see most of the true locals would not say a word, they would see that orange in the tree and not say one more thing about it. It is your right to target shoot all you want, but in turn he can hunt there all he wants. That is why
 it is called National Forest. Besides the guy that is deer hunting wearing his orange is not the one you should be worried about. I'd be worried about the guy who is sneaking around trying to hide something. When you buy land next to public land you should expect things like this. That ole boy has probably been hunting that ridge long before you built your house........


----------



## RdKill

Yeah I'm a "move in".  I built my house in 2008...on family property.  My parent's house is on this same property and has been here since the 70s.  I'm not from Florida btw   I grew up in Douglasville.

My point:  Any hunter that wants to be respected must respect others as well.  There is NO reason for someone to plop up a deer stand 70 yards behind a house ON the fence line when there is 5 miles of dirt road / accessible national forest beyond.  I guess you would need to see the other/BETTER hunting spots down the road to fully understand.


----------



## Unicoidawg

RdKill said:


> Yeah I'm a "move in".  I built my house in 2008...on family property.  My parent's house is on this same property and has been here since the 70s.  I'm not from Florida btw   I grew up in Douglasville.
> 
> My point:  Any hunter that wants to be respected must respect others as well.  There is NO reason for someone to plop up a deer stand 70 yards behind a house ON the fence line when there is 5 miles of dirt road / accessible national forest beyond.  I guess you would need to see the other/BETTER hunting spots down the road to fully understand.




There is a reason he hunts there. He must have a good trail or food source in that particular spot. And exactly how is the guy not respecting you by hunting on land that he has a legal right to hunt on? He must not think those "other" spots are quite as good.


----------



## RdKill

Like I said, I'm not telling him he can't hunt there, overlooking MY house.  But I don't appreciate it, and I will do my best to "encourage" him to hunt further down the road.  If I ever catch him looking in my windows with his scope, he's going to have a really bad rest of his day.


----------



## Unicoidawg

RdKill said:


> Like I said, I'm not telling him he can't hunt there, overlooking MY house.  But I don't appreciate it, and I will do my best to "encourage" him to hunt further down the road.  If I ever catch him looking in my windows with his scope, he's going to have a really bad rest of his day.



Wow........


----------



## Resica

I'm surprised you guys don't have any "safety zones" down there. We're not permitted to hunt with a firearm within 150 yards of any occupied building or 50 yards with a bow, without permission from the building owner. Occupied doesn't mean someone is in it right this second either.


----------



## Resica

Here's the verbage, maybe you can get it adopted in Ga.



Safety Zones: It is unlawful to hunt for, shoot at, trap, take, chase or
disturb wildlife within 150 yards of any occupied residence, camp,
industrial or commercial building, farm house or farm building, or
school or playground without the permission of the occupants. It is
unlawful to shoot into a safety zone, even if you are outside of the
zone. Driving game, even without a firearm or bow, within a safety
zone without permission is unlawful. For comparison, think of a
safety zone as about one and a half football fields. Hunting on
hospital and institutional grounds, and in cemeteries, is also prohibited.
It is unlawful to discharge a firearm within 150 yards of a
Game Commission vehicle whose occupants are releasing pheasants.
The safety zone for archery hunters statewide, including those
using crossbows, is 50 yards. Archery hunters carrying
muzzleloaders during any muzzleloader season must abide by the
150-yard safety zone regulation. Around playgrounds, schools, nursery
schools or day-care centers, the safety zone remains 150 yards.


----------



## RdKill

We probably do here too.  I'm not typically one to go calling the law every time I see an infraction.  It's one thing to "innocently" target practice to irritate the guy into moving on...and another to call the law on someone.  I highly doubt he would be put away for life...so I'd have to deal with a ticked off hunter possibly seeking revenge...probably just a mailbox or a window or two..but I'd rather handle it myself if I can.


----------



## joedublin

If you ever find a NATIVE Floridian you will find someone who loves to hunt,fish,enjoy the outdoors and stays out of anyone's business but his own . Great people and great, loyal friends!


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Buy a house somewhere else or take up hunting and put your stand in that area. Otherwise, you should have bought your house in a subdivision instead of adjacent to public hunting land.


----------



## j_seph

RdKill said:


> Like I said, I'm not telling him he can't hunt there, overlooking MY house. But I don't appreciate it, and I will do my best to* "encourage"* him to hunt further down the road. If I ever catch him looking in my windows with his scope, he's going to have a really bad rest of his day.


You do know if you start doing things on purpose to disturb this hunter YOU are the one breaking the law!!!!!!


----------



## Mistrfish

We do have laws that pertain to how far from an occupied dwelling you must hunt to be legal.  I want to say say its 300ft.  Like the others have stated, start hunting it your self a little bit. I would kill to have NF land behind my house.


----------



## 1222DANO

FireHunter174 said:


> We're not running short of Floridiots up here, that's for sure. You find out pretty quick who the Bear-Huggers are. They feed the bears via deer and bird feeders; then they wonder why they start coming around, tearing up everything and getting into their garbage. But, if you try to hunt them
> We also have a lot of hiking trails up here that have some pretty good spots to hunt near them. I've had hikers scare off deer a few times. For "being so close to nature", they hadn't a clue about what was going on around 'em. I've had them literally walk right under my treestand, never knowing I, or the 3 does they ran off, were even in the world. If they had to purchase a Hiking License and WMA Stamp, I'd be more forgiving. And talk about trash! I've seen more trash left by these jokers than any hunter has left. Just my thoughts


 

the way i read the regs book is that they are supposed to purchase a gorp pass. it says anyone that possess a hunting,fishing license is exempt. its about time we the hunters are paying for all kinds of hiking,biking and so on then they don't allow us to hunt but only on certain times but its open to there destruction at all times. they get the goldmine and we get the shaft. so i hope that this gorp pass is pushed alittle and maybe even things out and let them pay for their stuff and maybe then we could get some planted food plots,a better deer harvest system, our wildlife areas are on the brink of falling apart.


----------



## ripplerider

Never had any trouble with anti-hunters in my life up here. Ran into some people who didnt like hunting, sure, but I stayed off their property, maybe kept a low profile if I had to come out  or go in thru a subdivision, everything was cool. Hate to track a wounded deer onto a PETA-type's property though. I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. Generally like to hunt the deep woods anyway.


----------



## bigelow

anti-hunters are so uneducated they are too busy being self rightous that they dont understand* hunting keeps wildlife healthy *we would have a couple million starving deer, bear and whatever if it was done with... we are doing them a favor...right!!!!!


----------



## jigman29

We have a lot of people here in rabun co. that don't want people hunting near they're land as well but I don't pay them much attention.I figure as long as I am legal not much they can do about it,I do hate that a rich guy bought a few hundred acres where we hunted for years and shut it down to all hunting and fishing but if he had the gumption to go out and make enough money to afford that place then he can do what he wants with it and I will find a new place to hunt.Life is to short to worry about piddly stuff.


----------



## bluejonesbrothers

I can understand where you are coming from, but im afraid you will always encounter people who dont really want to walk far and who dont have much respect other than property lines.


----------



## birddog52

Just call the game warden they are not supposed to be feeding bears period kinda like feeding Gators hope you boys kill all the bears and hogs because thats about all thats left in the mountains Deer and turkeys and grouse few and far between do to USFS not cutting timber


----------



## trkyhnt89

jigman29 said:


> Life is to short to worry about piddly stuff.



Ding ding ding


----------



## Y.T.

jigman29 said:


> We have a lot of people here in rabun co. that don't want people hunting near they're land as well but I don't pay them much attention.I figure as long as I am legal not much they can do about it,I do hate that a rich guy bought a few hundred acres where we hunted for years and shut it down to all hunting and fishing but if he had the gumption to go out and make enough money to afford that place then he can do what he wants with it and I will find a new place to hunt.Life is to short to worry about piddly stuff.



old thread, but well said.


----------



## alphachief

joedublin said:


> If you ever find a NATIVE Floridian you will find someone who loves to hunt,fish,enjoy the outdoors and stays out of anyone's business but his own . Great people and great, loyal friends!



Amen brother.  As a Native Floridian...I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Mtn Hunter

NCHillbilly said:


> Obviously you don't live in the mountains. Western NC has been ruined by these same people, it's not just a Georgia thing. They are not native Floridians. They are the same people who ruined Florida. Most are rich urban people from New England who build vacation homes and live here in the summer and Florida in the winter. That's why people around here call them "Florida people," because that's what the license plate on the back of their Cadillac says. They will buy a one-acre lot, stick a million-dollar house on it,  and try to control a thousand acres around it. All they do is complain about how everybody local around them lives and talk about how it was up North where they came from, and they are determined to make it like that here. They have nothing but contempt for local people, and most see us as some kind of dangerous vermin or sub-human savages who have nasty habits like hunting, farming, and such that need to be stopped. You can tell where a whole nest of them live, because they put up a big gate across the end of their ritzy developments to keep the local trash out of their neighborhoods. This is not exaggeration or imagination, it's just the way it is up here now days. After awhile, since these people have money and lots of it, they start controlling the county governments and the ordinances start, and everything starts going downhill.



This is the way it is exactly! Esp. the part about buying 1 acre and trying to control what happens on 1000 acres around them.


----------



## Mtn Hunter

NCHillbilly said:


> Obviously you don't live in the mountains. Western NC has been ruined by these same people, it's not just a Georgia thing. They are not native Floridians. They are the same people who ruined Florida. Most are rich urban people from New England who build vacation homes and live here in the summer and Florida in the winter. That's why people around here call them "Florida people," because that's what the license plate on the back of their Cadillac says. They will buy a one-acre lot, stick a million-dollar house on it,  and try to control a thousand acres around it. All they do is complain about how everybody local around them lives and talk about how it was up North where they came from, and they are determined to make it like that here. They have nothing but contempt for local people, and most see us as some kind of dangerous vermin or sub-human savages who have nasty habits like hunting, farming, and such that need to be stopped. You can tell where a whole nest of them live, because they put up a big gate across the end of their ritzy developments to keep the local trash out of their neighborhoods. This is not exaggeration or imagination, it's just the way it is up here now days. After awhile, since these people have money and lots of it, they start controlling the county governments and the ordinances start, and everything starts going downhill.



This is exactly how it is in WNC and why any born local person is distrustful of a halfback from Fla.


----------



## jiminbogart

RdKill said:


> What does it matter? He's 70 yards from my house.  Would you want someone sitting in a tree outside your door you don't know?  possibly/probably watching through your windows through a mounted scope?  There is a vast forest there and he picks the spot closest to the last patch of private property/house?  For whatever reason, I'm not comfortable having people hunt there.  Whether he has a right to or not makes no difference in my comfort level.  But..I do respect his rights.  I hope he respects my rights to target practice on my own land against a safe back stop/hill side.  If he doesn't like it, and I suspect he doesn't, he can relocate a lot easier than I can move my house.



If you don't want someone hunting 70 yards from your house you shouldn't have built your house 70 yards from public hunting land Hoss.


----------



## The mtn man

olcowman said:


> If they keep feeding them eventually somebody will get hurt. Unfortunately it will probably be a neighbor's child... I saw this same scenario play out in Polk Co. Tenn as all the long term rv campers in a national park I was renovating had a habit of feeding a small group of bears. The one who paid for their deeds was a little 7 year old girl from Ohio named Eloise, on a day trip with her mother and brother. There is way too many arrogant, unpleasant and inconsiderate people moving into the mountains from places like florida and the north. Perhaps a few of them are decent folks (like 1/2 of 1 percent?) but the most of them need a good lesson in manners and maybe a little exercise in why it is a good idea to show a little respect to your southern neighbors.



I remember that, tragic.


----------



## The mtn man

CornStalker said:


> Two, I think we can address non-hunters and anti-hunters in kind ways. I think it's really important to keep a level head and healthy respect for other peoples' views (even when they are completely wrong and ignorant). If we show them courtesy and kindess, dispite their hate, you may actually get them to a point where they can see you as a friends---and potentially change their minds.
> 
> 
> 
> Grace & peace, friends.



HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA        HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The mtn man

NCHillbilly said:


> Obviously you don't live in the mountains. Western NC has been ruined by these same people, it's not just a Georgia thing. They are not native Floridians. They are the same people who ruined Florida. Most are rich urban people from New England who build vacation homes and live here in the summer and Florida in the winter. That's why people around here call them "Florida people," because that's what the license plate on the back of their Cadillac says. They will buy a one-acre lot, stick a million-dollar house on it,  and try to control a thousand acres around it. All they do is complain about how everybody local around them lives and talk about how it was up North where they came from, and they are determined to make it like that here. They have nothing but contempt for local people, and most see us as some kind of dangerous vermin or sub-human savages who have nasty habits like hunting, farming, and such that need to be stopped. You can tell where a whole nest of them live, because they put up a big gate across the end of their ritzy developments to keep the local trash out of their neighborhoods. This is not exaggeration or imagination, it's just the way it is up here now days. After awhile, since these people have money and lots of it, they start controlling the county governments and the ordinances start, and everything starts going downhill.



Amen brother!!!!, My work area consists of the 5 most western counties, they are all ruined. I wanted to move a few years ago, it's just hard to pull up stakes, and leave the only land you'v ever known and loved.


----------



## MCBUCK

native mountain folk here in the Blue Ridge are a dying breed almost....sometimes I feel a little strange in my home town even.


----------



## Marlin_444

So much land to hunt and so little time...  

I can't wait to get back up to Bob's Creek each season!

Such wonderful areas to hunt in and around Brass Town Bald...

Been making the trek nearly 10 years now, never an issue with Anti's...


----------



## trial&error

I've not had a problem either, have talked with a few up there that had problems.  Mainly kids breaking into vehicles looking for valuables, atleast I hope it was young dumb kids.  But that is a risk everywhere.


----------



## Resica

RdKill said:


> Yeah I'm a "move in".  I built my house in 2008...on family property.  My parent's house is on this same property and has been here since the 70s.  I'm not from Florida btw   I grew up in Douglasville.
> 
> My point:  Any hunter that wants to be respected must respect others as well.  There is NO reason for someone to plop up a deer stand 70 yards behind a house ON the fence line when there is 5 miles of dirt road / accessible national forest beyond.  I guess you would need to see the other/BETTER hunting spots down the road to fully understand.



No safety zone rules  in Georgia?  Here's what we have.




Safety zones.
        (a)  General rule.--Except as otherwise provided in this
     title or to any political subdivision, its employees or agents,
     which has a valid deer control permit issued under section
     2902(c) (relating to general categories of permits), it is
     unlawful for any person, other than the lawful occupant, while
     hunting game or wildlife, taking furbearers of any kind, or
     pursuing any other privilege granted by this title, to hunt for,
     take, trap, pursue, disturb or otherwise chase any game or
     wildlife or to discharge, for any reason, any firearm, arrow or
     other deadly weapon within or through a safety zone, or to shoot
     at any game or wildlife while it is within the safety zone
     without the specific advance permission of the lawful occupant
     thereof.
        (b)  Penalty.--A violation of this section is a summary
     offense punishable by a fine of not less than $200 nor more than
     $500. A second or subsequent offense within two calendar years
     is a summary offense punishable by a fine of not less than $500
     nor more than $1,000.
        (c)  Definition.--As used in this section, the term "safety
     zone" means:
            (1)  Except as otherwise provided in paragraph (2), the
        area within 150 yards around and that area which is below the
        highest point of any occupied dwelling house, residence, or
        other building or camp occupied by human beings, or any barn,
        stable, or other building used in connection therewith or any
        attached or detached playground of any school, nursery school
        or day-care center.
            (2)  When applied to properly licensed persons hunting
        with bow and arrow or crossbow, the area within 50 yards
        around and that area which is below the highest point of any
        occupied dwelling house, residence or other building or camp
        occupied by human beings or any barn, stable or other
        building used in connection therewith and the area within 150
        yards around and that area which is below the highest point
        of any attached or detached playground of any school, nursery
        school or day-care center.


----------



## Marlin_444

There you go, call Mr. Green Jeans.


----------



## ALPHAMAX

too many bear in rabun, hope someone take a few. I hate walking up on'em, and I just ignore the anti's


----------



## littlewolf

Bkeepr said:


> I am wondering what the result of a collision between a Prius and a 400 lb bear would be....



Its probably happened...they just couldn't tell it was a Prius afterwards.


----------



## Marlin_444

littlewolf said:


> Its probably happened...they just couldn't tell it was a Prius afterwards.



Hah! Something got dented...


----------



## greg_n_clayton

NCHillbilly said:


> Obviously you don't live in the mountains. Western NC has been ruined by these same people, it's not just a Georgia thing. They are not native Floridians. They are the same people who ruined Florida. Most are rich urban people from New England who build vacation homes and live here in the summer and Florida in the winter. That's why people around here call them "Florida people," because that's what the license plate on the back of their Cadillac says. They will buy a one-acre lot, stick a million-dollar house on it,  and try to control a thousand acres around it. All they do is complain about how everybody local around them lives and talk about how it was up North where they came from, and they are determined to make it like that here. They have nothing but contempt for local people, and most see us as some kind of dangerous vermin or sub-human savages who have nasty habits like hunting, farming, and such that need to be stopped. You can tell where a whole nest of them live, because they put up a big gate across the end of their ritzy developments to keep the local trash out of their neighborhoods. This is not exaggeration or imagination, it's just the way it is up here now days. After awhile, since these people have money and lots of it, they start controlling the county governments and the ordinances start, and everything starts going downhill.



It has happened here !! Also what happens, is when they will give the "BIG" bucks for a piece of land that is steep as a horse's face, it drives the surrounding land values sky high. It has got to the point here that unless you have family willing to pass a piece of property to ya at a reasonable price, you can't afford anything !!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

This thread is 3 years old !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let it die !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton

7Mag Hunter said:


> This thread is 3 years old !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Let it die !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



the post I replied to ain't !!!


----------



## DeoVindice

CornStalker said:


> Man, this is soooo discouraging. The anti-hunters typically claim to be the "tolerant" people. So much for that, I guess.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Tolerant of anything and everything as long as it isn't humans. They put everything over people. The animals, the environment, everything is more important than people in their eyes.
> 
> It is saddening to see what has happened to the North Ga mountains over the past 20 years. They are ruining Lake Burton. Heck, it is already ruined...


----------



## tgc

Yea, these transplants are killing us! Now we know how the Native americans felt!

 For years the Southern States have tried to get people, companies, and the like to move here all for the money they would bring. Well I think (I know) they have gotten their wish, but we will never go back to the good life we had in the past.


----------



## VenisonMan

They feel that their "morality" trumps the law.


----------

